# Buff Lace Polish chick found dead



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

About 8 1/2 weeks ago my chick order arrived. It included a free buff lace polish chick. Everyone was doing great but this afternoon I found our free chick dead from no obvious cause. I had just gone outside to give them fresh food and water when I found him dead. It currently is 95F outside. All the Rhode Island Reds seem to be doing just fine. I am wondering if buff lace polish chicks don't handle the heat as well. He had appeared to be a healthy happy bird, so I am baffled as to what might have happened if it is not heat related.


----------



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

After posting on a chicken Facebook group and calling the hatchery, it appears my little guy probably got trampled to death.


----------

